# Cuál es la potencia efectiva del ampli según su hoja de características



## man86 (Sep 2, 2016)

Estoy mirando un ampli, en concreto el Dynavox CS-PA1 (lo estoy mirando en Amazon, pero no puedo pegar el link) este aunque el problema (información no del todo clara) lo tienen muchos otros.

¿Cuál es la potencia efectiva? El título del artículo dice 50W, pero luego pone
Potencia pico por canal: 50 W
Con lo cual esa no es la RMS. En medio de la página pone
Potencia de salida	25 vatios
¿Es esa la RMS?


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 2, 2016)

Hola.

Mira esto: http://www.meyersound.com/spanish/support/papers/amp_power.htm

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 2, 2016)

Mira *este tema*:


----------

